# Hühner am Teich und im Garten



## Tanny (12. März 2015)

so, damit die Hühner dann nicht mehr im Wildgarten 
 rumlungern 
( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...hresputz-im-wildgarten-ala´tanny.43084/page-4 ) 

gehts hier weiter:

@Marco
willst Du damit sagen, dass Deine Oma brütet????.......

@Karin.....also wenn Du Küken willst, wirst Du nicht drumcvherum kommen, auch mal zu 
schlachten. 
Manchmal hast Du bei Deinen Küken mehrere Hähne dabei - und wenn die groß sind, bringen 
sie sich a) gegenseitig um (wenn es zu viele sind) und b) machen sie Deine Hennen kaputt
(so viele Hähne, die ihre Aufgabe wahrnehmen wollen, besonders im Frühjahr, verkraftet eine Henne nicht)

Abgeben ist schwer, denn alle suchen immer ein nettes neues zu hause für überschüssige Hähne. 
Und ehrlich: lieber Kopf ab und guter Braten auf dm Grill, als das arme Tier in eine mieserable Haltung abgeben......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

ne meine oma lebt auf dem dorf und fragt rum ob einer ne glucke hat 

ja wir essen sie, so wie auch die laufenten....auch da legte meine oma den grundstein....tiere muessen es solange sieleben gut haben, dann werden sie geschlachtet.
und glaub mir es schmeckt besser als eins aus der kuehltruhe, und sie hatten ein besseres leben


----------



## bekamax (12. März 2015)

Hi Kirstin,
Danke für das neue Thema und eure ausführlichen Antworten.

SICHER habt ihr recht. Ich WEISS das. Und dass es euren Tieren wesentlich besser geht als denen, die man so kaufen kann, das sieht jeder Laie. Dass der Braten auch wesentlich besser schmeckt ist mir auch klar. Das Problem ist, huch, ich mags nicht mal denken...

Aber eigentlich töte ich jede Karotte, und das mit meinen Zähnen...
grrr, ganz schwieriges Thema, da ist nix mehr mit Kopf in den Sand stecken...


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

ich konnte mir das auch nicht vorstellen, spass macht es auch nicht wirklich.
seit 2 jahren schlachte ich allein, vorher hab ich mir das immer zeigen lassen.

ich koennte auch 20km fahren und meine huehner fuer 5 euro schlachten und kuechenfertig machen lassen, es waere weniger arbeit fuer mich und mehr stress fuer die tiere.

ich war als kind mal mit als mein opa gaense zur schlachtung gebracht hat....das willst du nicht wissen

ich hab bei meinen projekten bisher immer gedacht...naechstes mal mache ich dieses oder jenes besser....beim huehnerstall bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden.
eine hochklappbare stangenanordnung mit grossmaschiegem drahtgeflecht, drunter siebdruckplatten mit hobelspaene bestreut.
die nester auch aus siebdruckplatten....das reinigt sich super und milben haben keine chance.

aber zum bauen kommen wir ja noch wenn du anfaengst


----------



## bekamax (12. März 2015)

Ich glaub, wenn ich Hühner hab, dann klau´ ich ihnen einfach alle Eier. Und zur Sicherheit gibt's auch keinen Hahn.

Und wer weiß, vielleicht wachse ich mit der Beschäftigung damit...
ABER: Jetzt muß ich noch jemanden überzeugen von meiner Hendlidee rund um einen Teich ...


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

die ersten zwei jahre hab ich meine laufenten verschenkt


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2015)

Ich lese heute auch schon den ganzen Abend auf der verlinkten Hühnerseite......
Hatte auch vor Jahren schon mal so eine Großrasse im Visier welche unter gefährdet geführt wird.

Deutsche Langschan waren es .....http://www.g-e-h.de/geh/index.php?v...tsches-langschan&option=com_content&Itemid=99
Mal sehen was in 15 Jahren ist.


----------



## laolamia (13. März 2015)

ich kann nur jedem der platz und lust drauf hat sagen...macht es!
und wer kinder hat der sollte es erst recht machen 
neulich erst hatte ich mit meiner 8jaehrigen die diskussion...was war zuerst huhn oder ei...das wurde heute im auto abgeloest durch...warum fallen die menschen "unten" nicht von der erde.
noch 3 jahre und ich weiss keine antwort mehr 

auf arbeit sagen immer alle....was du als admin hast hühner.... lol dabei ist das doch naheliegend....ei oder kein ei....null oder eins....


schlafplatz.... und schlafplatz zum reinigen, alles auf höhe um es altersgerecht zu säubern...
unter dem schlafplatz eine möglichkeit fuers sandbad

   

nest und nest abgenommen...einfach mit haken befestig

 
 

automatische klappe
 

meine kleinen auf streife


----------



## Tanny (13. März 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich lese heute auch schon den ganzen Abend auf der verlinkten Hühnerseite......



 dann schau mal hier....da ist meine Truppe dokumentiert 

http://www.huehner-info.de/forum/showthread.php/74254-Tanny´s-quot-Hühnerhof-quot/


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> dann schau mal hier....da ist meine Truppe dokumentiert
> 
> http://www.huehner-info.de/forum/showthread.php/74254-Tanny´s-quot-Hühnerhof-quot/


*Sie sind nicht angemeldet oder Sie haben keine Rechte diese Seite zu betreten. Dies könnte einer der Gründe sein:*


----------



## Tanny (13. März 2015)

sorry, ich habe mich jetzt im Forum mal abgemeldet und den link dann nochmal kopiert. 
Das sollte jetzt klappen?

http://www.huehner-info.de/forum/showthread.php/74254-Tanny´s-quot-Hühnerhof-quot


----------



## Küstensegler (14. März 2015)

Hallo Tanny,
die Bilder kann man weiterhin nur sehen, wenn man angemeldet ist. Ist bei unserem Forum ja auch so.
(zumindest bei den Bildern, die als Thumbnail eingefügt wurden).
Poste die Bilder doch einfach nochmal.
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (14. März 2015)

Hallo Carlo, 
 das ist ja oberblöd  

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis....wusste ich nicht, dass das so nicht geht. 
Ich glaube aber, die Fotos werde ich hier lieber nicht alle posten - dann bricht das Forum zusammen.

"Tannys Hühnerhof" ist mittlerweile ca 20 Seiten lang und hat viele, viele Fotos 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (14. März 2015)

Guten Morgen,

@ laolamia, genau so, wie dein letztes Foto ist, stelle ich mir das vor. Aber das ist noch von sooooo vielen "Wenn´s klappt" abhängig, dass ich mich noch gar nicht traue, mich ernsthaft damit zu beschäftigen.

Danke euch aber dafür, dass ich jetzt doch eine Vorstellung davon habe, dass es klappen kann.


----------



## bekamax (16. März 2015)

Hallo Kirstin und Marco,
vielen Dank für den Link. Kann seit heute die Bilder sehen, da ich erst jetzt vollständig angemeldet bin.

Kristin, deine Hühner schauen aber so was von gesund aus! Und die Rasse ist sooo schön. Hier sieht man kaum noch Hühner, in meiner Kindheit waren sie noch ganz selbstverständlich. Ahja, und wenn man welche sieht, sehen sie auf gut steirisch zanepft (zerrupft) aus.


----------



## Tanny (16. März 2015)

danke für das Lob 
...ich glaube, das liegt einfach daran, dass die Hühner natürlich leben und glücklich sind.

Das einzige, was ICH dafür tue ist, (fast) nichts zu tun 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (16. März 2015)

Aber DAS muss man KÖNNEN! (Und wissen, wann man eingreifen muss)

Aber ich weiß was du meinst (glaub ich zumindest): Bei Aquarium und Teich hab ich Jahre gebraucht um das "Nichtstun" oder "Nichtzuvieltun" zu erlernen und vor allem durchzuhalten.

Kennt ihr im Norden auch das geflügelte Wort "lange Zähne bekommen"? -- Nun, meine reichen gerade bis zu den Knien!


----------



## laolamia (26. März 2015)

heute wurde meine herde ´von 4 auf 10 aufgestockt  und meine erdbeeren sind nun eingezaeunt


----------



## Tanny (26. März 2015)

Gratulation!!!!

...und wo sind Fotos??????

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (27. März 2015)

die "alten".....  


die "neuen" schauen erstmal vorsichtig


----------



## Tanny (27. März 2015)

sind die süß 

...und jetzt habt Ihr bunte Ostereier?.......


----------



## laolamia (27. März 2015)

genau...von hellbraun bis schokobraun


----------



## Tanny (27. März 2015)

...da fehlen dann nur noch die: 
Weißleger, Grünleger, Olivleger, Blauleger und Rotleger......

so etwa:
http://www.rassegeflügelerhaltungshof.de/bunter-huehnerhof.html

 dann ist Ostern gerettet


----------



## laolamia (28. März 2015)

10 ist die obere grenze 
soll ja nicht in arbeit ausarten


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...da fehlen dann nur noch die:
> Weißleger, Grünleger, Olivleger, Blauleger und Rotleger......


Persönlich finde ich es besser wenn man sich auf eine alte Rasse fest legt und dann die Tiere auch mal tauschen kann.


----------



## Tanny (28. März 2015)

@laolamia ...das habe ich auch mal gesagt.......

@Tottoabs 

"besser" kann ich gar nicht sagen. 
Beides hat seinen Reiz. 
Ich glaube, es kommt darauf an, was man zum Ziel hat. 

Ich habe auch lange überlegt, ob ich nicht eine "bunte Truppe" nehme, wo mein persönliches "Zucht"ziel 
einfach ist, dass die Hühner gesund, robust und sozial sind - und dann als Zugabe bunte Eier...das hätte auch was. 

Letztendlich hatte ich mich ja dann für die Möven entschieden, weil ich sagte: "die gehören quasi hier her"....

Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass die "Möven" jetzt auf ewig mein "non plus ultra" sein werden.

Im Vordergrund stehen für mich "glückliche Hühner", die gesund, robust und sozial sind und draußen 
auch ohne Voliere überlebensfähig bleiben. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (28. März 2015)

ich mag weiss nicht so sehr....will dicke eier  und eine fleischige rasse


----------



## Heidelberger (29. März 2015)

Guten Morgen,
deine automatische Hühnkerklappe interessiert mich -Bezugsquelle wenn ja, wo, wenn nein, wie gebaut!? Vergessen nämlich oft genug bei uns die Klappe zuzumachen -auch wenn ich einen bequemen Seilzug mit Umlenkrollen bis zum Haus installiert habe. Einmal musst dann nachts ein Huhn dran glauben. Lag draußen mit abgebissenem Kopf (die anderen waren aber noch da...). Habe übrigens beim Schwimmteichbau ein Mini-Fertigbecken (vor ca. 1 Jahr) in den Hühnerlauf rein. Wasser ist noch klar, aber voller Fadenalgen -vermutlich düngen die Hühner doch zu stark -ein interssanter Feldversuch -vielleicht gewinnnen die Pflanzen doch noch...
Martin


----------



## laolamia (29. März 2015)

also, soll keine werbung sein....ich bin sehr zufrieden. auch als mal der sensor defekt war wurde sofort ohne diskussion umgetauscht.
ich muss mich mo-do um nichts kümmern 

https://www.axt-electronic.org/eu_shop/de/shop/

ich hab die "entenklappe genommen" ...ist etwas groesser
eine steckdose nach innen gelegt und die elektronik innen angebaut...dazu dann den aussensensor durch die wand gelegt 

gruss marco


----------



## laolamia (6. Mai 2015)

nicht direkt hühner....unsere neuen bewohner.... rechts "__ enten" links "braten"....

naja eigentlich anton und hanna


----------



## SKIPPI (8. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen in die lustige Hühnerrunde 

Den Traum von eigenen Hühner habe ich ja schon lange und seit einem Jahr habe ich meinen "Schubkarrenschieber" (erinnert sich wer?  ) damit bequatscht!
Nun war es vor 4 Wochen soweit und es durften 2 kleine Huhnis einziehen! 

Wenn das mit uns gut läuft, dann werde ich sicher über die Jahre aufstocken. Ich freue mich!


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

Fotos! Fotos! .........


----------



## SKIPPI (8. Mai 2015)

Gerne, hier!


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

ach sind die "puschelich" 

Das sind Zwergseidenhühner, oder? (Kenne mich mit Rassen nicht so aus)

Auf jeden Fall total süß!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## SKIPPI (8. Mai 2015)

Ja es sind Zwergseidenhühner! Die können nämlich nicht __ fliegen und so bleiben sie im eigenen Garten.


----------



## laolamia (14. Mai 2015)

sooooooooooooooooooo.....opas geburtstag gefeiert und ......die nachbarin hatte ne glucke..........
eingepackt....mitgenommen.....eier von huehnern mit hahn besorgt.... 

    

21 Tage warten 

ps....ich wollte MAL 4 HÜHNER


----------



## SKIPPI (14. Mai 2015)

Und wieviele hast du nun?


----------



## laolamia (14. Mai 2015)

10...eins heute importiert und 12 eier


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Mai 2015)

Wenn alles gut geht sind es dann nächsten Monat 23


----------



## SKIPPI (15. Mai 2015)

Hihi, ja cool! Wenn ich den Platz hätte, dann wären es hier auch viel mehr! 

Aber warum sind es nächsten Montat 23? 10 + 12 sind doch 22? Kommt etwa noch jemand dazu?


----------



## laolamia (15. Mai 2015)

10 hatte ich...eine glucke wurde importiert und 12 eier...jetzt wirds wissenschaftlich


----------



## SKIPPI (15. Mai 2015)

Ah na klar, die Glucke!


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2015)




----------



## laolamia (17. Mai 2015)

sie hat das nest verlassen


----------



## Tanny (17. Mai 2015)

Oh, was für ein Pech!

Aber damit muss man immer rechnen, wenn man eine Glucke in eine völlig neue Umgebung/Gruppe 
umsetzt. 

Trösten kannst Du Dich damit, dass sie, da sie auf jeden Fall Ambitionen zum __ Glucken hat, 
spätestens nächstes Jahr dann wieder gluckt.

Vielleicht sogar in einigen Wochen dieses Jahr nochmal anfängt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (17. Mai 2015)

erstmal muss ich sie finden


----------



## Tanny (17. Mai 2015)

ach je ...sie ist weg???? ...so richtig weg?

Kann sie von irgend einem Räuber vom Nest geholt worden sein?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (17. Mai 2015)

nein eigentlich nicht.
ich denke sie sitzt irgendwo unterm busch....der nachteil bei 4500m² wildnis


----------



## Tanny (17. Mai 2015)

....ich drück die Daumen, dass sie wieder auftaucht....auch wenn das Gelände ja noch fremd 
für sie ist. 

Aber vielleicht "locken" die Artgenossen die nächsten Tage.

Schließlich sind Hühner keine Einzelgänger.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## SKIPPI (19. Mai 2015)

Ohje, ist sie mittlerweile wieder aufgetsucht? Ich hoffe doch...


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2015)

heute habe ich den ersten "Johannisbeerblütendieb" mit der Kamera erwischt


----------



## laolamia (20. Mai 2015)

ne sie ist weg 
und gestern ist noch eine im teich ertrunken .... oh man


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2015)

da hast Du aber wirklich eine echte Pechsträhne....

Ich hoffe, dass sich das Blatt schnell wendet 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (20. Mai 2015)

so hab jetzt vom nachbarn ne neue glucke....die deck ich nachts ab und mach tags den stall zu wenn alle anderen draussen sind


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2015)

...Wasserhühner


----------



## Tanny (21. Juni 2015)

Überraschung im Hühnerstall 

heute morgen schauten mir 7 kleine Krabben unter der Glucke hervor, entgegen 

Midsommerkinder praktisch


----------



## bekamax (21. Juni 2015)

Sind die entzückend!!!!


----------



## pema (21. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wasserhühner


Ich sag mal: wirklich glückliche Hühner.
petra


----------



## Küstensegler (21. Juni 2015)

Die sind ja süß,

aber irgenwie fehlt die gelbe Farbe.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (21. Juni 2015)

tja, das haben ostfriesische Möven so an sich, dass sie als kleine weiße Flauschbälle auf die Welt schlüpfen 

....aber die EIer, die sie legen, haben trotzdem ein gelbes Eigelb 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (8. Juli 2015)

unser 3. versuch mit der glucke ist sonntag hoffentlich erfolgreich beendet....meine kinder sind schon aufgeregt


----------



## Tanny (8. Juli 2015)

ich wünsche Euch ganz viel Erfolg und viele knuffige kleine Kükis 

 meine sind jetzt schon ziemlich "halbstark" und respektlos frech


----------



## laolamia (8. Juli 2015)

ich hab ein extra kückenhaus mit auslauf gebaut, kückenfutter bestellt und hoffe den rest erledigt die mama


----------



## laolamia (10. Juli 2015)

unter der glucke piept es....das erste ist grad geschluepft....alle sind aufgeregt ausser der glucke


----------



## Tanny (10. Juli 2015)

das glaube ich 

jetzt bloss nicht stören 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (10. Juli 2015)

sie sitzt in einem hohen nest, ich hab angst das die kücken rausfallen.
wenn alle geschlüpft sind wollte ich sie ins kückenhaus bringen, da haben sie geschützen auslauf.

ich fuehl mich so unvorbereitet wie bei der geburt meiner kinder


----------



## Tanny (10. Juli 2015)

Kannst Du den Eingang mit einem feinen Draht (so dass die Kükenn icht durch passen) für die Nacht 
verschließen, damit mrogen früh nicht aus versehen ggf. ein Küken rausfällt?

Dann kannst Du später nachschauen, ob alle geschlüpft und* trocken* sind. 

Wen das der Fall ist (aber nicht vorher), sammelst Du die Küken in einen Karton oder Katzenkorb, 
setzt die Glucke mit rein und ziehst das ganze Teil um in den anderen Stall 

Solange Du die Küken nicht von der Glucke weg nimmst, wird das sicher kein Problem 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (11. Juli 2015)

wie siehts aus mit den Küken ?????


----------



## laolamia (12. Juli 2015)

6 von 10 sind da....in einem Ei klopft es noch...das stresst die Mutter .....die kleinen rennen rum und im ei piept es....ich hab sie alle umquartiert...


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2015)

Kükis!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs


----------



## laolamia (12. Juli 2015)

Voll die rasselbande....


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juli 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> Voll die rasselbande....


Mehre Rassen? Wie vielle ?
Welche?


----------



## laolamia (12. Juli 2015)

keine ahnung da ich die eier vom nachbarn bekommen habe....ein grünleger jedenfalls...sonst mischmasch


----------



## laolamia (13. Juli 2015)

jeden tag gekochtes ei mit kleingehackter brennessel.....praktisch wenn ein naturgarten da ist 
kinder sind begeistert....huhn zufrieden....küken lebensfroh.

nun nur keine zu enge bindung sonst wird das mit dem frikassee schwer


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juli 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> dem frikassee schwer



Alte Hühner verschenkt man.......später bekommt man gefrorene wieder.


----------



## laolamia (13. Juli 2015)

nenene....ich halte es mit den tips von meinen grosseltern.... den tieren muss es gut gehen und dann werden sie gegessen.
ein huhn darf 2 jahre im paradies leben.

namen haben sie auch schon....die mutter heisst chicken und die kleinen "nuggets"

da ich weiss was das alles fuer arbeit macht versuche ich eier im supermarkt fuer 99cent/10stk und ein haehnchen fuer 4 euro zu vermeiden


----------



## laolamia (27. Juli 2015)

so....die kleinen sind 3 wochen alt und der kindergarten hatte heute richtigen auslauf...


----------



## Tanny (27. Juli 2015)

Supersüß!!!!


----------



## laolamia (19. Dez. 2015)

so.....was ist aus ihnen geworden....6 kücken=3haehne 3 huehner 
er ist mitlerweile der chef...sein bruder kommt mittwoch ins frikassee


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2015)

Mensch, das die Männer immer so gefährlich leben müssen (Frikassee)!

Ron!


----------



## laolamia (19. Dez. 2015)

nur wegen der gleichberechtigung....ein huhn und ein hahn kommen in den TOPPPPP
7 huehner und drei kerle.....die muessen oft ran....kopfschmerzen zaehlt nicht


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2016)

weiter gehts..... mein bengel will küken....daumen druecken das mama huhn die nerven behält und 21 tage sitzen bleibt


----------



## laolamia (11. Mai 2016)

tatata

kinder aufgeregt.....glucke entspannt...5 sind schon geschlüpft


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Familienzuwachs 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (12. Mai 2016)

danke

erstes fruehstueck...ei mit speck....aehhhh brennesel meine ich


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2016)

Sind die süss


----------



## Tanny (2. Juni 2016)

....irgendwie habe ich dieses Jahr in Sachen Hühnernachwuchs leicht daneben gelegen 

Aaaalso: 

mein Hahn ist ja schon 6 Jahre alt und letztes Jahr waren alle Eier meiner Hennen unbefruchtet. 

Als dieses jahr meine "Mami-Henne" wieder anfing zu brüten, habe ich einen Bekannten, der einen 
gemischten Hühnerhof hat (Blauleger, Grünleger, Rotleger etc. ) 20 Eier geben lassen. 

Davon habe ich der Henne 8 Stück untergeschoben und parallel den Rest in den Brüter. 
Das habe ich getan, weil erfahrungsgemäß bei zugekauften Eiern eine ganze Reihe Eier nichts werden
und ich vermeiden wollte, dass die Glucke nachher ein Einzelküken aufzieht. 

Da der Brüter laut Beschreibung am besten anläuft, wenn er voll ist, habe ich noch ca 20 von meinen 
Eiern dazu gelegt, da die ja sowieso unbefruchtet sind, weil mein Hahn ja nicht mehr kann 

Tja....und jetzt habe ich den Salat: 

   

7 Küken sind aus meinen "unbefruchteten Eiern" hervorgegangen.......
....soweit zu: Störti kann nicht mehr........


Meine Glucke redet nicht mehr mit mir: 
Jedes Mal, wenn ich in den Stall kam, habe ich ihr neue Küken aus dem Brüter gebracht. 

jetzt sitzt sie da mit 18 Küken......und ehrlich gesagt, habe ich keine Ahnung, wie sie es schafft, 
dass wirklich alle unter sie passen - sie schafft es! 



Eine echte Superglucke


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2016)

Hach


----------



## lollo (3. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Störti kann nicht mehr


Hallo,
was wurde vor kurzen bei den im Supermarkt gekauften Eiern festgestellt? Wenn du 10 frische Eier kaufst und diese dann in die Brutmaschine packst,
bekommst du wenigsten 3 Küken.


----------



## misudapi (3. Juni 2016)

Vertan, vertan , 
sprach der Hahn und...........




ja,ja 
jetzt müssen schon andere deinen Fehler ausbaden


  einfach süß die Kleinen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2016)

Ach nee, du hast aber immer ein Glück mit den  Vögeln.


----------



## laolamia (3. Juni 2016)

du bist kurz vor der massentierhaltung 
meine 5 kleinen sind schon auf dem weg selbststaendig zu werden....3 haehne denke ich


----------



## jule (3. Juni 2016)

Ganz ehrlich... als Huhn / Glucke würde ich auch nicht mehr mit dir reden (vermutlich würde sie sich sogar noch ganz andere Gemeinheiten einfallen lassen, wenn sie könnte) und verdient hast du es wohl auch... 

Aber fürs kommende Jahr gehst du es dann anders an, oder? 

Hast du nur die eine Henne? Was passiert dann jetzt mit den "Kleinen"?


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2016)

Was so eine richtige Superglucke ist, die braucht das. 
Meine Kusine hat eine, die versucht immer, den anderen die Küken zu küknappen


----------



## Tanny (3. Juni 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> du bist kurz vor der massentierhaltung



.....selbst, wenn ich alle behalten würde, ergäbe das rein rechnerisch rund 1200 qm pro Tier.

In der Massentierhaltung reicht ein A5 Blatt pro Tier 



jule schrieb:


> Aber fürs kommende Jahr gehst du es dann anders an, oder?



zumindest werde ich Störti nnicht mehr unterstellen, nicht mehr "zu können" 



jule schrieb:


> Hast du nur die eine Henne?



Ich habe zur Zeit 13 Hennen und einen Hahn - aber nur eine einzige gluckt. 
Über 15 Tiere lasse ich den Bestand dauerhaft nicht anwachsen. 



jule schrieb:


> Was passiert dann jetzt mit den "Kleinen"?



Erstmal wird Mami sich um sie kümmern und wie ich sie kenne liebevoll den halben Sommer durch
aufziehen 

Eine nachbarin will sich auch gerne Hühner anschaffen und sie würde gerne eine geschlossene
Gruppe von mir übernehmen - insofern kann ich einen Hahn mit einem Trupp Hennen schon bei ihr unterbringen 

Die übrigen Hähne bekommen wie jedes Jahr eine Chance, ein neues zu hause zu finden - ich mache entsprechende
Aushänge und "Kleinanzeigen" in geeigneten Foren.

Die Hähne, die kein zu hause finden, dürfen so lange bleiben, solange sie keinen Krieg mit Störti anzetteln.

Wer Krieg macht, den schlachte ich dann im Herbst und er wandert nach Sibierien.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (4. Juni 2016)

genauso mache ich das auch, ausser das meine herde bei etwa 7 festgelegt ist.
haehne sind hier beliebt und gehen in die nachbarschaft ...gibt immer einen fuenfer fuer die kinder.

und den umweg nach sibirien muss bei mir keiner machen lecker lecker lecker.

ab wann gliederst du die kleinen bei den alten mit ein?


----------



## Tanny (4. Juni 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> ab wann gliederst du die kleinen bei den alten mit ein?



 das muss ich nicht - das macht die Glucke selber 

Ich separiere sie gar nicht erst. 
Das einzige Zugeständnis ist, dass ich am ersten Tag, nachdem sie das Nest mit den Küken verlässt, 
den Stall zu mache und die Hühner an dem Tag draußen legen müssen 
(sie kriegen dann eine Heukiste vor die Tür gestellt). 

So können die Küken in Ruhe üben, Mamis Füssen schnell auszuweichen, wenn sie auf Angriff geht 

Am nächsten Tag, also heute war der Stall wieder für alle zugänglich. 
Und wie man auf den Fotos sieht, scheucht Mami alle anderen hennen auf die Stangen - die müssen sich 
auf dem Weg zum Legenest arg vor Mami in Acht nehmen 

Heute war die Stalltür den ganzen Tag auf, damit mami selbst entscheiden kann, wann sie die 
Küken erstmals nach draußen führt. 

ich schätze, morgen oder übermorgen wird sie erstmals mit ihnen vor die Tür gehen.


----------



## laolamia (5. Juni 2016)

ahhhh ok, meine sind extra da die küken erst nach 2 wochen die stufe zur hühnerklappe schaffen 
ausserdem würden sie immer durch den zaun zum nachbarn abhauen und dann wird mutti nervoes.

hab sie jetzt ab und zu zu den anderen gelassen, die glucke scheint sich dann erst wieder in der gruppe behaupten zu muessen und es ist ein mächtiger kampf.....

naja in 1 ner woche muessen sie zuammen klar kommen denn da brauche ich den extra stall für peter und josi...laufenten der kinder ....und wer hat die ARBEIT

ok wir haben ne abmachung....dafuer holen sie mich heilig abend zum kaffee aus dem heim


----------



## Tanny (5. Juni 2016)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. 
Die Glucke war früher rangniedrigste Henne. 

Mit den ersten Kücken war sie dann plötzlich an dritthöchste Position aufgestiegen. 

Bei den 2. Küken hat die ranghöchste Henne (Lieblingshenne des Hahns) 
ihre Drohungen missachtet, als sie den Küken 
ziemlich agressiv das Futter klauen wollten. 

Da hat die Glucke sie angegriffen - der Hahn hat das beobachtet. 

Als die Glucke zu unterlegen drohte, ist der Hahn dazwischen und hat die ranghöchste Henne 
"platt" gemacht. 

Seither ist die Glucke absolut unantastbar in der ganzen Truppe - ganzjährig 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2016)

Kirstin, das ist aber mal ein anständiger Hahn, so gehört sich das auch . 
Diese " ranghöchste Henne " würde bei mir in der Suppe landen !! Doofes Huhn


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2016)

...auf Wunsch zweier einzelner Damen hier die Geschichte von Schlumpfine:

Vor 3 oder vier Jahren habe ich, um Inzucht zu vermeiden, für meine ostfriesischen Möven (das
ist die Hühnerrasse) Bruteier von anderen Züchter eingekauft.

10 Eier kamen von einer Frau im Kreis Lüchow Dannenberg.
Vier waren schon auf dem Postweg zerbrochen.
3 waren nicht befruchtet, drei haben sich voll etnwickelt.

Am Schlupftag schlüpfte das erste Küken - problemlos und sah auch normal aus.
Das zweite Küken kämpfte zwei volle Tage, um aus dem Ei zu kommen.
Ein Beinchen hing schon raus und sein Piepen wurde immer kläglicher.

Darum habe ich ihm, weil es so wahnsinnig gekämpft hat, auf den letzten Schritten aus
dem Ei geholfen.

Es konnte aber nicht stehen, sondern fiel immer auf die Seite.

Als ich es mir genauer ansah, stellte sich raus, dass es nur mit einem Flügel
geboren war 

Ich baute ihm also erstmal zum Liegen eine Stütze unter die Wärmeplatte, damit es
trocknen konnte.

Die Kleine war ein Kämpfer - sie schaffte es, obwohl sie immer wieder umfiel, sich durchzubeissen.

Am 2. Tag setze ich sie, da sie kläglich nach ihren Geschwistern rief, zu den anderen unter die
Glucke - und rechnete damit, dass sie nicht überlebt.

Aber sie biss sich durch - ich nannte sie Tyra.

Heute ist sie eine schöne, starke Henne, der man ihre Behinderung nicht ansehen kann, wenn
man nicht ganz genau hinschaut.

Aus dem dritten Ei ist nichts geschlüpft.
(aus den Eiern des anderen Züchters sind normale, gesunde Küken
geschlüpft).

Als ich das dritte Ei auf dem Komposter entsorgen wollte, habe ich es geöffnet.
Es enthielt ein voll entwickeltes Küken, was beim Schlupfversuchge storben ist, da es
ohne Beine war 

Das erstgeschlüpfte Küken der Lüchow-Eier machte zunächst einen normalen Eindruck.

Aber als die Henne anfing, mit den Küken über den Hof zu führen, fiel auf, dass die Kleine immer alles
"verschlief":

Mama ruft: Kinder kommt alle her, lecker Würmchen.......
Alle Küken stürzen hin und streiten sich um den Wurm, der in zig Teile zerrissen und gefressen wird.
Als alles leer ist, taucht die Kleine auf, schaut sich erstaunt um und wundert sich,
warum Mama so einen Quatsch redet 

Mama macht Alarm: Gefahr, sofort bei Fuss, der Dackel ist im Anmarsch!

Alle stürzen unter den Busch zu Mama und verschwinden unter ihr.
Der Dackel schaut schon interessiert, bevor ich ihn abrufe.

Dann kommt die Kleine ganz unbedarft über den Hof gewackelt: war was?

So ging es immer. Sie hat einfach alles verschlafen.

Mich erinnerte das irgendwie an diesen Schlumpf, der alles verschläft.

Da ich den Namen nicht kannte, nannten wir das Küken Schlumpf - als sich herausstellte,
dass es eine Henne ist, wurde daraus Schlumpfine.

Wir waren uns sicher, dass sie nicht lange überlebt.
Aber sie hat jede Gefahr immer ganz unbedarft und erfolgreich verschlafen......

Als sie erwachsen wurde, zeigte sich, dass sie keine Schwanzfedern hat - also auch
körperlich versehrt.

Vom Kopf ist sie auch irgendwie langsam.

Dann will sie ein Ei legen und der Platz, den sie sich so gedacht hat, ist besetzt.

Da läuft sie dann quasi "klagend" rund 20 Mal ums Haus und ist völlig fertig, weil sie ihr Ei nicht los wird.

Schlumpfine ist oft allein unterwegs, weil sie immer irgendwie den ANschluss verschläft - aber
sie findet immer nach Hause und macht einen rundum zufriedenen EIndruck in ihrer kleinen, ganz eigenen
Welt 

.....ist vielleicht was dran, an der Unsicherheit des Zwischenlagers Gorleben.....
....wenn nur von da aus allen überhaupt brauchbaren Eiern behinderte Küken schlüpfen?

Foto mache ich und liefere es nach, sowie sie mir vor die Linse läuft 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Muschelschubserin (7. Juni 2016)

Oh, schon wieder so eine schöne Geschichte mit "Happy End"...Danke.
Was für eine treffende Fügung des "Schicksals", dass Schlumpfine ausgerechnet bei dir/euch gelandet ist. 


Hattest du noch Kontakt zu der Ei-Lieferantin? Kam das bei ihr öfter vor?


Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Foto.......Nicht, dass sie ihren Auftritt verpennt...


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2016)

Oh, eigentlich eine traurige Geschichte - aber doch mit einem Happy-End a là Kirsten. Schön.
Ich hoffe, die Dame aus Lüchow hat die Zucht inzwischen aufgegeben.


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2016)

Als ich das meinem Tierarzt aus dem Lüneburger Raum erzählte,
meinte er, dass sie es bei ihren Hühnern aufgegeben haben, Küken auszubrüten.

3 Anläufe - mit eigenen Eiern, mit zugekauften Eiern...und  
alles nicht lebensfähig, behindert im Ei abgestorben etc.

Sie meinten, das käme im ganzen Landkreis nicht nur mit Hühnern gehäuft vor.

Auch bei anderen Tierarten und auch die Zahl menschlicher Fehlgeburten und
Geburten mit Behinderungen/Einschränkungen sei dort höher als anderswo.

Ich war völlig erschüttert, als ich das hörte.

Für mich war das nur ein Grund mehr, noch nachhaltiger gegen all diese Dinge
wie Atomkraft, Glyphosat, Fracking, Ölförderung etc. zu sein.

Wo immer irgend etwas davon stattfindet, hört man diese Horrorstorys - und
allen Entscheidern sind die Zahlen bekannt und trotzdem wird wieder dafür entschieden.....

Ich verstehe das nicht.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wo immer irgend etwas davon stattfindet, hört man diese Horrorstorys - und
> allen Entscheidern sind die Zahlen bekannt und trotzdem wird wieder dafür entschieden.....
> 
> Ich verstehe das nicht.....


Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (7. Juni 2016)

......stimmt Christine, eigentlich sehr traurig....


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2016)

Auf ihrem Weg in den Stall habe ich Schlumpfine verpasst - bzw. 
sie mich. 

Als sie dann später angedackelt kam, war ich nicht da. 

Also habe ich wenigstens ein Foto abends auf der Stange gemacht 

Schlumpfine ist die einzige, die  verkehrt herum auf der Stange sitzt und keine 
Schwanzfedern hat:


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2016)

Och, die sind aber hübsch!


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2016)

Und die andere Dame stiert auf dem dritten Bild auch noch ganz ungeniert drauf und kanns nicht glauben.... wie man so ohne schmückendes Beiwerk rumlaufen kann...
Der Hahn übrigens ist ja eine sehr charismatische Erscheinung! Eine weiße Eminenz! War das unerschrockene Verteidiger der Gerechtigkeit?  Der ist mir sehr sympathisch! 

Lg ina


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2016)

genau, der wars


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2016)

Ach, fängt der Tag wieder schön an, Schlumpfine ist ja wirklich ein besonderes Huhn . 
Tyra natürlich auch . 
Jetzt fehlt uns nur noch der Name des prachtvollen Herrschers über den Harem, er hat doch Einen ????


----------



## laolamia (8. Juni 2016)

eindeutig "[DLMURL="https://vimeo.com/70714766"]foghorn leghorn[/DLMURL]"


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2016)

Rasse ist ostfriesische Möve und der Name ist "Störti" (von Störtebeker). 

Störti ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt. 
Er ist immernoch mein erster Hahn - also der, den ich als Küken zusammen mit 7 Hennen 
von einer Züchterin in Bremen abholte - als Start meiner Hühnerhaltung 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (15. Juli 2016)

sooooooooooooooooo.....

ich kann mich bald als huehnerzuechter niederlassen....

2. Aufzucht und die nächste glucke sitzt schon 


ohhhhh wie suess 

 

erstes abendessen mit mutti

  

auch ein neuzugang....nicht ganz ein huhn


----------



## laolamia (31. Juli 2016)

3. nachwuchs dieses jahr...nun reicht es aber 

1. Frühstück


----------



## mägi (20. Aug. 2016)

kirstin,
vielen dank für deine super tollen berichte.   ich lese sie täglich . was du  deinen zöglingen alles anbietest und so einfühlsam immer das beste für sie suchst ist unglaublich.
ich möchte mich ganz einfach bei dir bedanken für deine liebe zu tieren.



bei mir gestern abend ein schock......  meine glucke emma liegt neben dem nest tot.    im nest  ein küken mit geschlossenen augen neben den restlichen bruteiern.
in meinen händen hat es sich schnell wohlgefühlt und die augen geöffnet.

in einer kleinen kiste mit wärmelampe und heu ist es ganz schell eingeschlafen. meine hündin lisa hat die ganze nacht neben der kiste geschlafen.
heute morgen hat es wenig wasser getrunken. abwarten wie das weiter geht war noch nie kükenmama.

          mit           und ohne wärmelampe.   

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.  mägi.


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2016)

@mägi

das tut mir sehr leid mit Deiner Glucke 

Wie konnte das geschehen?
Hattest Du Milben im Nest?

Hast Du die anderen Eier schnell gesichert und in einen Brüter gelegt?
Die werden ja auch mitten im Schlupf gewesen sein, wenn schon ein Küken da war?

Es freut mich, dass das eine Küken sich erholt hat.

Es sieht sehr süß aus 

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es aus den andren Eiern noch Geschwister bekommt.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mägi (20. Aug. 2016)

danke kirstin,
ich war den ganzen tag bei meiner tochter enkel hüten. am abend waren alle bruteier scho eiskalt . die glucke lag neben dem nest schon länger tot. am frühen morgen beim füttern war sie noch draussen und hat tomaten und salat gefressen. milben habe ich keine gesehen .habe aber das ganze haus gereinigt und für die nacht war die  türe zu.
der hahn hat mit seinen frauen auf dem haus der __ schildkröten geschlafen. ich hoffe jetzt auf das kleine in der kiste in der küche.   lisa meldet sich bei mir sobald das  küken mehrmals laut piepst.
danke für deine antwort. liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.  mägi.


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo mägi, 

das ist ja wirklich ganz großes Pech 

Jetzt wird es zu spät sein für die Eier. 

Aber sonst - sollte mal was mit "unterkühlten" Eiern wieder geschehen: 
es lohnt sich immer, die Eier noch schnellstens in den Brüter zu befördern. 
Auch, wenn sie sich schon kalt anfühlen. 

Eine gewisse Weile halten sie meist durch - wenn die Henne in der Natur vom Nest geht 
und durch einen Feind verhindert wird, rechtzeitig zurück zu kommen, sterben die 
Eier ja auch nicht gleich alle ab. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mägi (20. Aug. 2016)

grüezi kirstin,
danke für den tipp. habe mich gestern nur noch um meinen kämpfer gekümmert. weiss auch nicht woher ich auf die schnelle einen brüter organisieren könnte.
soeben hat er wasser getrunken. kükenfutter nur zögerlich probiert.  aber ich denke das wird schon, wenn er grossen hunger hat.
lieben gruss mägi.


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2016)

Nachdem mir einmal eine Glucke 2 Tage vor dem Schlupf aufgestanden ist und aufgehört hat zu brüten, 
habe ich mir einen kleinen Brüter zugelegt, damit mir das nicht wieder passiert, dass die Küken im 
Ei verenden. 

http://www.siepmann.net/Flächenbrüter_Modell_400.html

Der steht im Keller und ist jederzeit sofort einsatzbereit. 

Hat sich schon mehr als ein mal bewährt 

Da habe ich sogar schon mal zwei Nachzügler drin getrocknet, damit die Glucke mit den anderen aufstehen kann. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mägi (21. Aug. 2016)

danke für den tipp mit einem brüter damit kann ich dann auch selber meine wachteleier ausbrüten. 

mein kämpfer wir von lisa bewacht .    heute hat er zum ersten mal kükenfütter gepickt.liebe grüsse mägi.


----------



## mägi (22. Aug. 2016)

grüezi kirstin,

einen brüter habe ich noch nicht gefunden im um kreis von ca 20 km. lebe auf dem dorf.

[  heute morgen um ca 5.00 uhr. lisa hat mich geweckt macht sie normalerweise erst gegen 7.00

  gekochtes ei mit brennesseln. nach einigen minuten hat er vom stäbchen gegessen. braucht er  einen chinesischen namen ?

liebe grüsse  mägi.


----------



## laolamia (22. Aug. 2016)

mägi schrieb:


> .... braucht er  einen chinesischen namen ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 172043



ja!
nr.3 süss sauer


----------



## Tanny (22. Aug. 2016)

das ist ja Obeklasse! 

Es freut mich riesig für Dich, dass der Kleine den ersten, schwierigsten  Schritt in Richtung "über den Berg" geschafft hat


----------



## mägi (23. Aug. 2016)

gestern ,  der erste kontakt mit der wiese.     

danke kirstin


----------



## laolamia (23. Aug. 2016)

das mit dem hund ist je echt super...meine katze haette da nicht so viel geduld.
ich weiss jetzt schon das das küken gnadenbrot bekommen wird


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> ich weiss jetzt schon das das küken gnadenbrot bekommen wird


Wenn es eine Henne ist. 
Wenn es ein Hahn ist kann es sein, das wenn groß ist, er auch gegen Menschen und Hunde seinen Hof verteidigt. 

Für den Hund ist es bestimmt auch toll. Der hat derzeit eine Aufgabe. Trägt er das Küken im Maul. ?


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Trägt er das Küken im Maul. ?


Aber nur bis der braten groß genug ist um satt zu werden  
Nee mal im Ernst ganz großes Kino


----------



## mägi (23. Aug. 2016)

totto....nein, lisa trägt das küken nicht im maul!!!

lao...ja,  bei mir bleiben alle viecher bis zum gnadenbrot!!!

troll 20... danke für die blumen.


----------



## mägi (18. Sep. 2016)

jetzt ist mein kämpfer 4 wochen alt. draussen sucht er überall nach grassamen käfern, würmern und mit grossem eifer unter dem esstisch mit lisa nach brotkrumen . wo lisa sucht fliegt er sofort hin um alles alleine aufzupicken. nach ca.2 stunden im garten bringe ich ihn in den hühnerhof in sein eigenes haus mit auslauf. er wird von hahn und hennen begrüsst und genau beobachtet.für die nacht brennt in seinem haus die wärmelampe .
      liebe grüsse mägi.


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2016)

Also das ist wirklich klasse  ...besonders mit der Hundefreundschaft.

Toll, dass es so klasse geklappt hat 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (18. Sep. 2016)

Mägi, 
von mir auch ein , für Deine zwei Freunde.


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

ist zwar jetzt ein ganz kleines bisschen am Thema vorbei - aber irgendwie auch nicht:

Von meinen 18 Küken dieses Jahr, sind 5 Stück Hähne geworden. Zwei haben bereits jeweils ein sehr nettes, neues zu Hause gefunden.

Die letzten 3 werden jetzt geschlechtsreif - und drei so Jungspunde mit überschiessenden Hormomen sind für meine Mövenhennen definitiv zu viel. Darum müssen 2 der 3 Hähne mindestens weichen. Ich habe es mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht, jedem Hahn die Chance auf ein neues zu Hause zu geben, bevor ich ihn nach Sibirien schicken muss.

Darum habe ich die zwei heute mal fotografiert - falls irgendwer hier an den beiden oder einem der beiden Interesse hat und ihm/ihnen eine artgerechte Haltung mit großem AUslauf bieten kann, würden die zwei sich freuen, bei demjenigen ein neues zu Hause beziehen zu dürfen 

Greta (wir dachten lange, es wird eine Henne, aber er hat jetzt angefangen zu krähen und Schmuckfedern zu schieben)

 

und Dagobert:

   

Beide sind dieses Jahr am 31.5. in Naturbrut geschlüpft und komplett frei aufgewachsen.  SIe wissen mit Habicht, Fuchs und Co umzugehen, denn mit beiden haben wir hier aktuell viel zu tun - und da meine zwei  noch leben........ 
Die Bruteier hatte ich von einem Bekannten, der einen Mixhahn Maran/Araucana hat und die Hennen sind Maran, Araucana und noch irgendetwas. Auf jeden Fall hat er Grünleger, Rotleger und Braunleger - also es wird spannend, welche Eierfarbe diese Hähne später vererben 

LG
Kirstin

Also schreibt mir, falls jemand an einem oder beiden Interesse hat - Ihr dürft die Fotos / Infos auch gerne an interessierte Hühnerhalter weiter geben, wenn die Haltung dort stimmt.


----------



## Tanny (14. Okt. 2016)

...jetzt sucht Dagobert eine Mitfahrgelegenheit!

Er hat ein neues zu Hause angeboten bekommen, wo er sogar weiter frei leben darf. Problem ist, das neue zu Hause ist am anderen Ende der Republik. 

Dagobert müsste aus Schleswig Holstein PLZ 25335 nach Niederbayern (PLZ 942..) reisen. 

Sowohl ich, als auch sein neuer Futterspender wären bereit, im Umkreis des Heimatortes rund 50 - 80 km zu fahren, um Dagobert zu übergeben bzw. zu übernehmen. 

Ich würde ihn auch selbst hin bringen, aber mit meinen kleinen Überwinterungsgästen wäre meine Abwesenheit von 4 Stunden das höchste der Gefühle - das reicht nicht für Niederbayern hin und zurück......

Also falls jemand von Euch in den nächsten ca 10 Tagen von Norden nach Süden fährt (oder jemanden kennt, der das tut) und Platz für eine Transportbox mit Dagobert hätte, würde er sich freuen, wenn er "per Anhalter" mitreisen darf. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mägi (30. Okt. 2016)

mein kämpfer ist nun gut 2 monate alt.er macht sich prächtig .Es wir ein stolzer hahn, spielt immer noch mit lisa nur mit den andern 3 hähnen kann er sich nicht anfreunden. also habe ich bei einem bauernhof im dorf angefragt. super die nehmen alle drei hähne und meine zwei junghühner vom juli.  dort dürfen sie auf einem biohof frei auf hof und feld spazieren gehen.am montag dürfen sie umziehen. dann ist mein kämpfer köbi der chef im hühnerhof.bin gespannt wie das die mädels finden 


  lisa beim frühstück       köbi beim frühstück                 liebe grüsse aus der schweiz  mägi.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Nov. 2016)

Achtung: Hühnergrippe-Alarm in Schleswig Holstein: Sofortige Stallpflicht ausgerufen
Weitere Informationen: ZEIT online, SHZ.de, - defekter Link entfernt -

(Meine beiden Hühnermädels werden den Hausarrest hassen!)


----------



## Tanny (8. Nov. 2016)

...erst mal abwarten - es wird ja bekanntlich nicht alles so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird  

Im Hühnerforum geht die Panik auch schon um, dass jetzt wieder Daueraufstallpflicht kommt. 

Letztes Jahr war es genau so - da habe ich mich noch von der allgemeinen Panik vor der Aufstallpflicht anstecken lassen 
(ich habe gar keinen Stall zum Aufstallen) . 
Aber ich habe letztes Jahr gesehen, dass wir einen sehr umsichtigen Landwirtschaftsminister haben  

Insofern bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass er sowie die Sache übersichtlicher ist, die Regelung auf ein vernünftiges Maß 
zurück schraubt. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Nov. 2016)

Das hoffe ich auch – ich wollte es nur schnell gesagt haben, falls hier jemand in der Nähe von Plön lebt, wo die Lage ja etwas brenzliger zu sein scheint. 

Ich selber habe ja erst seit Kurzem die beiden Hühner (beim Hauskauf mit übernommen), insofern ist dieser Hühneralarm für mich der erste. Da ich den __ Reiher täglich im Garten habe und die Hühner auch da herumstreunen, wo er auf Futtersuche geht, ist es vermutlich vernünftig, die Hühner erstmal im Stall zu behalten. Aber lustig werden sie das definitv nicht finden, im Stall ist es nämlich langweilig!


----------



## Tanny (8. Nov. 2016)

Also bei der hohen Zahl an gefundenen Vögel in so kurzer Zeit und der Tatsache, dass in Polen schon dieses agressive Virus nachgewiesen wurde, bleibt Habeck ja nichts anderes übrig, als erstmal, bis mehr Klarheit herrscht, vorsorglich eine allgemeine Stallpflicht zu verhängen. 
Gültig ist sie für Dich nicht, sowie es in der Presse steht, sondern, sowie Du von Deinem zuständigen Veterinäramt die schriftliche Mitteilung erhälst oder die Anordnung auf der Kreisseite (Amtliche Bekanntnachungen) steht (sofern Du die Kreisseite aufrufen kannst - Stichwort Verbindungsprobleme  )

In privaten Geflügelbeständen wurde bisher noch kein Überttagungsfall von Wildvögeln auf Hausgeflügel nachgewiesen. Ausbrüche gab es immer nur in industriellen Massenhühnerhaltungen, die per Gesetz zu 100% von der Außenwelt abgeschottet sind. Dort dürfte also überhaupt kein Wildvogelkontakt zustande kommen - ergo ist es fraglich, wo diese Übertragungen hergekommen sind. 

Meine Hühner gehen jedenfalls so lange raus, bis ich von amtlicher Seite etwas anderes höre. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Nov. 2016)

Danke, das erhellt die Sache für mich schon mal deutlich! Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht mal, ob meine beiden Hühner überhaupt irgendwo gemeldet sind … Der Vorbesitzer hat das vermutlich eher (fahr)lässig gehandhabt. Was muss ich denn jetzt am besten machen – die Hühner beim für mein Dorf zuständigen Veterinäramt anmelden? Oder besser erstmal beim Vorbesitzer nachfragen?


----------



## Tanny (8. Nov. 2016)

Also, es besteht für Halter von Paarhufern, Einhufern und Geflügel eine Meldepflicht beim Tierseuchenfond. 
Bienen müssen beim zuständigen Veterinäramt gemeldet werden. 

Mit der Meldung bist Du mit Deinen Hühnern auch erfasst. 

Das Problem ist, dass im Seuchenfall die Behörden entscheiden was und in welchem Umfang geschieht. 

Es kann also geschehen (und geschieht leider häufig besonders in Bundesländern mit hohem Massenhühnerhaltungsaufkommen 
(z.B. Niedersachsen´, Meck Vom und Co), dass in irgendeinem Bestand 5 km weiter ein Seuchenfall festgestellt wird und dann 
angeordnet wird, dass vorsorglich (also ohne jeden Krankheitsbefund und ohne jede Untersuchung) alles Federvieh im Umkreis von z.B. 5 oder 10 km 
gekeult wird, alles Federvieh im Umkreis von bis z.B. 20 km unter Vollquarantäne gestellt wird usw. 

Den Behörden unbekannte Bestände  könnten dem natürlich im Ernstfall ggf. entgehen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Nov. 2016)

Verstehe, danke! Dann weiß ich ja jetzt, was zu tun ist.


----------



## Tanny (8. Nov. 2016)

p.s. wie schön, dass Clinton und Trump gerade die Medien füllen 
Dadurch wird die Hühnergrippe nicht so aufgebauscht und zum Titelthema jeder Medienmeldung......
....hoffentlich zieht sich die amerikanische Schlammschlacht noch was hin.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Nov. 2016)

Wobei man sich doch mitunter fragt, ob die Hühnergrippe nicht auch dort für manche (geistigen) Ausfälle verantwortlich sein könnte …


----------



## jolantha (9. Nov. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> ..hoffentlich zieht sich die amerikanische Schlammschlacht noch was hin.....


Neeeee, Thema durch, Trump hat gewonnen


----------



## Tanny (9. Nov. 2016)

...mit anderen Worten, jetzt ist die Presse noch schön lange beschäftigt 
...alle müssen kommentieren und gegenkommentieren, es müssen tausende von
Thesen und Antithesen was nun sein wird zerpflückt werden.......das wird sicher ein never ending Unterhaltungsprogramm der Spekulationen - zumindest, bis ab Januar dann wirklich zu sehen sein wird, was geschieht....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2016)

Heute Mittag gab es schon die ersten Meldungen über H5N8 oder wie das Ding sich schimpft, im Radio in Berlin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Nov. 2016)

Au weia, jetzt hat es den ersten Geflügelhof in Lübeck erwischt …


----------



## mägi (18. Nov. 2016)

hallo und grüezi,
bei uns in der schweiz  ist seit mittwoch 16.11. stallpflicht für alles federvieh ob das was bringt ist fraglich.
also habe ich heute 6 stunden für meinen kämpfer und seinen 4 frauen gearbeitet..  einen drittel der voliere mit 2 sonnensegeln abgedeckt.  eine abtrennung zu den restlichen 2 dritteln(schade um das schöne gras) 6 m in der breite und 2 m in der höhe unter den segel gebaut.(frauenarbeit) mit 5 bohnenstickel und einem vogelschutznetz. aber so dürfen meine 5 jeden tag ins freie und müssen nicht im stall bleibenjetzt bin ich fix und foxi. eine dusche und dann ein glas rose oder zwei .                                                                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mein kämpfer mit seinen 4 frauen.heute hat er zum erstenmal das krähen geübt.er ist der könig in der voliere..schönes wochenende aus der schweiz mägi.


----------



## Tanny (18. Nov. 2016)

Mägi, da bist Du nicht alleine - hier ist es viel, viel drastischer, als bei Euch. 

Zum Thema habe ich gerade etwas auf meinen Wildvogelseiten geschrieben - zumal es die auch ganz direkt betrifft
und unter [DLMURL="https://www.wildvogel-rettung.de/vogelhilfe-vorwort/kirstin-zoller/vogelgrippe-zahlen-daten-fakten/"]Zahlen, Daten, Fakten[/DLMURL] gibt es links zu Seiten, die vielleicht den einen oder anderen anregen, darüber nachzudenken, ab die ständig veröffentlichten Berichte über das derzeitige Geschehen tatsächlich so eindeutig so sind, wie sie dargestellt werden. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mägi (19. Nov. 2016)

guten morgen kirstin,
danke füer den hinweis ,deine wildvogelseite ist wirklich lesenswert.   liebe grüsse mägi.


----------



## Dr.J (19. Nov. 2016)

Unsere sind auch ganz traurig und verstehen die Welt nicht.  Momentan müssen sie mit 9 qm Gehege auskommen. Hoffentlich ist das bald vorbei.


----------



## Tanny (19. Nov. 2016)

Das kannst Du laut sagen - es wird Zeit, dass die Seuchenschutzverordnung endlich an heutige Umstände angepasst wird, damt wir nicht jedes Jahr denselben Mist haben.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (25. Apr. 2017)

...und hier jetzt noch schnell die Fotos von den 3 Küken vom Wochenende 
Den Schlupf des ersten Kükens habe ich fotografiert durch das Sichtfenster des Brüters.
Am 23.4. schrieb ich im Hühnerforum
Kopie:
Gestern hatte ich richtig Stress.
Die drei Eier im Brüter sind geschlüpft.
Eigentlich wollte ich die Küken ja Herta unterschieben - das ging aber gar nicht.
Herta ist wie eine Furie - schon von Anfang an - sie fällt alles an, was sich in der Nähe ihres Nestes bewegt.
Ich nähere mich ihrem Nest (um die zugelegten Eier raus zu sammeln) nur mit Imkerhandschuhen.
Sie ging sogar auf ein Ei los (fauchte es an und pickte es kaputt), was sich bewegte, als eine andere Henne neben ihr gelegt hatte und das Ei beim Aufstehen etwas wackelte.

Da ich nicht riskieren wollte, dass sie die Küken umbringt, habe ich also Berta die 3 noch dazu gegeben.
Die machte ziemlich grosse Augen und war etwas irritiert. Ich stand bestimmt zwei Stunden im Stall und habe beobachtet, da sie zunächst unentschlossen wirkte, ob sie die "Fremdkörper" unter sich akzeptieren sollte oder nicht.
Dann entschloss sie sich aber, die erst zwei, nachts dann noch Nr 3 anzunehmen.

Gegen Mittag schlüpfte Nr eins - schnell und unkompliziert.
Das habe ich durchs Sichtfenster per Photos dokumentiert.

       

Eine halbe Stunde später war Nr 2 da.
Das dritte Ei war noch unversehrt.
Da eins und zwei anfingen, im Brüter ziemlich viel rumzurobben und zu fiepen und ich das Schlupfgitter an den Kanten sehr scharf finde, habe ich die zwei (wie sonst auch) aus dem brüter genommen und unter die vorbereitete Wärmeplatte gesetzt, wo sie zu Ende abtrockneten.
Als sie trocken waren und etwas quirlig wurden, bin ich mit den beiden in den Stall und habe sie Berta untergeschoben.
Eigentlich wollte ich bis Abends warten, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Chancen umso höher sind, je früher sie die Kleinen kriegt - also je hilfloser und babyhafter sie noch sind.
Ich glaube, das war eine gute Entscheidung - Berta s erster Impuls war auch "hacken" - aber als die kleinen einen Pieps von sich gaben, bekam sie sofort "Muttergefühle" - vermutlich hatte das Piepsen noch so viel babyhaftes, dass der "Welpenschutz" funktionierte.

Am späten Nachmittag war eine angepickte Stelle an Ei Nr 3. Da ging es dann aber lange Zeit nicht weiter.
Anders als die ersten zwei piepste Nr 3 auch nicht im Ei. Der Kleine hatte richtig zu kämpfen und schlüpfte erst gegen 20 Uhr.
Danach war er völlig erschossen. Erst gegen 21.30 Uhr find der Kleine an, etwas rumzurobben und leise zu fiepen.
Da holte ich ihn dann auch aus dem Brüter und beförderte ihn unter die Wärmeplatte.
Dort war auch erstmal nichts zu hören.
Als der Kleine dann gegen 22 Uhr anfing, laut zu fiepen, entschied ich, auch wenn er noch nicht wirklich erholt war, ihn auch unter die Glucke zu befördern.
ich hatte das Gefühl, da ist er besser aufgehoben.

Ich also mit ihm in den Stall, Licht an - Küken unter perplexe Glucke, Licht aus und weg.

Heute morgen begrüsste mich eine fröhliche, 5 köpfige Kükenbande und eine stolze Mama, die alle 5 verteidigt, wie nichts Gutes.
Kein Huhn durfte sich auch nur in die Nähe wagen.

Also alles gut gegangen und die Familie ist komplett.
Kopie Ende


----------



## laolamia (26. Apr. 2017)

wir warten sehnsuechtig das eine von unserern 6 damen gluckt


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Nur der Volllständigkeit halber: Ab 1. Mai Geflügelpest: Stallpflicht fast in ganz SH vollständig aufgehoben

Und dann hoffe ich mal, dass wir für dieses Jahr mit dem Mist durch sind! Toi, toi, toi!


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2017)

...und hier noch schnell ein paar neue Fotos von der Glucke, die ihre Küken jetzt auch draussen führt 

Auf den Fotos hat sie mit ihgnen gerade geübt, wie man schnell wieder in den Stall kommt


----------



## laolamia (11. Mai 2017)

Guter Hoffnung.. ..


----------



## laurgas (15. Jan. 2020)




----------



## laurgas (15. Jan. 2020)

ein foto meiner glucke mit ihren zwei küken


----------



## troll20 (15. Jan. 2020)

laurgas schrieb:


> ein foto meiner glucke mit ihren zwei küken


Ich seh nix


----------



## laurgas (16. Jan. 2020)

du hast recht:bin nicht recht vom fach,was bilder angeht.hab zuerst das foto reinkopiert und dann erst geschriebenhttps://lh3.googleusercontent.com/H...8J1-yQcQ1ZPaOzHP-FVEjzzYAmtuEnhs=w703-h937-no

klick bitte diesen link an,dann müsstest du was sehen.viele grüsse aus dem kalten pustertal/südtirol


----------



## troll20 (16. Jan. 2020)

Oder du drückst einfach den Button unter dem schreibtext Namens:
"Datei hochladen" wählst dann noch schnell das entsprechende Bild aus und bestätigst noch schnell mit dem Druck auf einfügen, fertig.
Und wir können das Bild auch noch in Zukunft genießen 

Im übrigen seh ich da immer noch einen Querbalken aber kein Bild.


----------



## laurgas (16. Jan. 2020)

schade!werd es in den nächsten tagen wieder versuchen.danke !


----------



## laurgas (16. Jan. 2020)

werde es schaffen


----------



## DbSam (16. Jan. 2020)

Ich hänge mal das Bild für Dich rein, bevor es wieder verschwindet ...
 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (17. Jan. 2020)

Man Carsten,  der Held drr Woche 
Nettes Huhn hast du da, sogar mit Kücken.


----------



## laurgas (17. Jan. 2020)

vielen herzlichen dank Carsten


----------

